# Dan Brown's Inferno



## T-hug (May 7, 2013)

Anyone else looking forward to Dan Brown's latest book; Inferno due out this month ?
Afaik it is to do with Dante's Inferno!
I've read all of Dan Brown's books and have enjoyed them all. I started with Davinci Code and went back and read the rest. He's probably the only author I bother to set time aside to read and usually finish the book in two or three days. I know the movies kinda suck but when are movies ever as good as the books? 
I get just as excited for one of these books as I do any AAA blockbuster game! 
I am also really interested in the lore and mythos of Dante's Inferno. I've tried to read the actual text but the poem style and ye olde English translation goes right over my head so I'm kinda hoping this new novel really goes into it.

Summary:
_ The astonishing new thriller from the bestselling author of The Da Vinci Code and The Lost Symbol.

Dan Brown's new novel, Inferno, features renowned Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon and is set in the heart of Europe, where Langdon is drawn into a harrowing world centred around one of history's most enduring and mysterious literary masterpieces.

As Dan Brown comments: "Although I studied Dante's Inferno as a student, it wasn't until recently, while researching in Florence, that I came to appreciate the enduring influence of Dante's work on the modern world. With this new novel, I am excited to take readers on a journey deep into this mysterious realm.a landscape of codes, symbols, and more than a few secret passageways."_

Inferno is released on the 14th May 2013!


----------



## T-hug (May 14, 2013)

My copy just arrived from amazon am going to get stuck in later!
Surprised no one else is into this series!


----------



## rehevkor (May 14, 2013)

Not that much of a fan - but I went to Florence last year (including the Basilica) so I'm curious to see what he's done with the setting.


----------



## aalokishere (May 23, 2013)

Did you guys like it? Well the history and facts are interesting but i felt the plot was Meh (like always)


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2013)

We have all the books (except this one) here at home, but I still haven't read any of them yet. I did however like the movies, and the books are almost always better so I'm looking forward to read it sometime (have sooo many other books to read though) 

I'm interested in hearing your opinion on it Thug (I miss your old username)


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I hated it. I mean, I'm probably biased since I'm Filipino and Dan Brown smeared the fucking city I live in. I know that there's some bad stuff about Manila, but "The Gates of Hell?" Really dude? Fuck you. Sure, I probably would've accepted the Gates of Hell thing if it were the 80s and the revolution was still ongoing and the government killed people on the streets. Now, that happens because of car accidents. What the hell does he think Manila is? A fucking dirthole with brothels and stabbings every day? How about you fucking take a look at the hundreds of other major cities with higher crime rates and higher numbers of prostitutes than we do and eat your fucking words. This just plain pisses me off, and it's an inaccurate view of the city. And personally, I'd know. I give Manila a lot of shit for a lot of things, but Gates of Hell is too fucking far and there is nothing even remotely reasonable about the statement.

Now, rationality. I have absolutely never liked Dan Brown's writing style. I've read Da Vinci Code, Angels and Demons, and The Lost Symbol, and disliked all of them. The Lost Symbol was the only one I found passable since it had less of Dan Brown's worst impulses in it. I also tried reading Deception Point, but that was just flat out boring. I don't like the way that in all his books, each chapter is an expose and hooks you in by making you want to unravel how convoluted it is rather than telling an actual story. I also dislike how all his books are conspiratory in tone, towards everything. It's ridiculous. And also, I keep finding these annoying problems with his writing whenever I read through it that sorta just piss me off. And his supporting characters are almost paper thin. Especially the always present sidekick that Brown always uses to make Langdon seem like some insane heartthrob, even though his actual character has nothing to write home about.

The movies are just absolutely fucking awful.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 9, 2013)

Tbh I forgot about this thread and I have only read just over half it so far due to not having my phone, I've only been able to read a bit here and there when my son was at school or in bed!
So far it's like a tour guide for Italy lol but I like it more than The Lost Symbol, not sure if it's better than Angels & Demons or The Davinci Code yet.
I'll post back some thoughts once I'm done.  It's definitely a page turner!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 9, 2013)

I went through it. It felt way too samey and some of the writing around one of the twists feels like it was done by a high schooler telling a story and then changing the details after being caught on a lie. Damning comments aside I did finish it so I enjoyed my time through it still.


----------

